
Chatbot for your Facebook page 6 months free Sign up now! Manychat alternative - ahmedaly
https://mapletechno.com/landing.php?id=hn
======
ahmedaly
the chatbot is for ecommerce. displays products, prices, and allows users to
buy. when you go to the page, please click on continue to facebook for sign
up. you will get 6 months for free. better than manychat... unlimited users
and messages for free!

